# Aquascaper 1200 - one week



## George Farmer (4 Jan 2018)

Potentially my best scape and certainly one of my favourite videos so far...


Keep on scaping


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jan 2018)

Definitely one of the best, and a joy to watch


----------



## GHNelson (5 Jan 2018)

Nice one George!..
Like the idea of using the Eheim inlet pipe!...
Keep on Scaping!


----------



## tayloss (5 Jan 2018)

If only I had space and the wife for a tank like that! You always make it look super easy George and congrats for 20k on YouTube........


----------



## PedroB (6 Jan 2018)

Great clean scape. Congratulations.

I use a garden hose for water changes, but I start the siphoning by pressing the tank end of the hose against the outflow of the filter, no sucking required


----------



## McCarthy (8 Jan 2018)

Just stumbled over your video. Really nice scape, love the beach & cliff aspect of it. I think My next tank will also be 120 x 60 x 45.


----------

